# Waterless Classic



## Regor (Oct 7, 2013)

My Gaggia Classic has dried up - yes there is water in the tank! Worked one day stopped the next. Plenty of hot steam on demand, but no water to head so no coffee.

Followed all the bleed and air lock advice, but still no water at the head. (Luckily I'm still under warranty). - But want to fix myself if poss and get back to the coffee!. Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have you descaled it at all?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Remove the shower screen in brew head and the shower plate a above it to see if there is a blockage/scale.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Small piece of scale blocking solenoid valve???


----------

